# störe gegen kois



## jay (4. Apr. 2007)

ich hab in meinem teich 2 __ störe. der eine ist ca.60cm groß und der ander ca.55cm groß. da mein teich nicht der größte ist und die störe ja schon relativ groß sind habe ich mir gedacht die störe gegen 2 kleine kois zu tauschen.
ich möchte die störe ja auch nicht quälen.

jetzt meine frage.
sind die störe genug wert um sie gegen kois zu tauschen?


----------



## rainthanner (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  störe gegen kois*

Hallo Jay, 


tausche sie besser gegen Goldfische, da hast du dauerhaft Freude dran.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## jay (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  störe gegen kois*

die ansprüche von stören kenne das is ja auch einer der gründe weshalb ich sie eintauschen möchte. goldfische habe ich schon so viele. ich wollte mal was anderes.


----------



## Annett (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  störe gegen kois*

Hallo,

wie wären dann als Gegenspieler zu den Goldfischen ein Sonnenbarsch oder halt __ Moderlieschen etc.
4700 Liter ist nicht sooviel Wasser - klar, rein rechnerisch würde es für ca. 4 Koi reichen.. aber wenn da noch massenhaft Goldis drin rumwuhseln. :?
Im Profil stehen bei Dir 13 Fische mit 15cm... ich denke das ist schon reichlich Besatz! 
Immer dran denken, die Probleme durch einen Überbesatz kommen erst schleichend.... und dann im Winter oder Frühjahr kommt der Hammer. 


Erspar es Dir und den Fischis.


----------



## velos (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  störe gegen kois*

Auf einen Koi 1000L (manche rechnen sogar mit 2000L) bei optimalen Bedingungen.
Was sind optimale Bedingungen :? 
Mein Teich ist ca. 6m kurz und 2,5-3m breit. Ausgewachsene Koi schlagen zweimal mit der Schwanzflosse und sind da durch.
Ich habe 12 Koi ca. 2-3 Jahre alt zwischen 30- 50cm klein, manche seit dem letzten Jahr ca. 10cm gewachsen.
Habe jetzt schon das Gefühl, dass die Jung`s mehr Platz brauchen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## jay (4. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  störe gegen kois*

ja gut das hat sich bei mir jetzt auch etwas geändert. ich habe 2 kois ca.25 cm lang sind 2 jahre alt und in den 2 jahren ca.10 cm gewachsen sind keine japan kois. goldfische hab ich 3 stüch je ca.12cm lang sind schon sehr alt ca.4,5jahre. und dann noch 20 5cm golfische und 15 babys wo ich jetzt aber wieder 5 los werde.

gibt es __ sonnenbarsche in jedem fischhandel. und stimmt das wirklich das die kleine fische fressen wenn ja wäre das gut für mich dann werde ich noch mal welche los.

möchte gerne in meinem teich nur noch 2-4 kois haben und ca. 4 mittlere goldfische so zwischen 15 und 20cm groß. und wenn die sonnenbarsche gut aussehen und auch kleine babys fressen wie ich gelesen habe dann auch noch 2 sonnenbarsche so das ich keine 40 fische mehr drin hab.


----------



## Annett (5. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  störe gegen kois*

Moin,

bei 2 __ Sonnenbarsche besteht das Risiko, dass es meeeehr werden auch wieder. 
Und die fressen auch nur, was ins Maul passt. An Fische jehnseits der 2cm gehen die garantiert nicht ran... außer das sie mal ne Flosse anbeißen vielleicht. 
Männliche Sonnenbarsche sind schon schöne Tiere (türkisblau) ... zeigen aber auch ein ordentliches Revierverhalten. 
Für Deinen Teich reicht einer!


----------



## Martina und Uwe (5. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  störe gegen kois*

Guten Morgen jay,wollte nur mal wissen was für Störe es eigentlich sind würde mit dir tauschen.
Uwe


----------



## jay (5. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  störe gegen kois*

ich weiß selber nicht was das genau für störe sind die hat mir mein vater mal mitgebracht weil er sie billig von einer kundin bekommen hat.

hier sind mal 2 bilder wo man die störe etwas erkennen kann.


----------



## jay (5. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  störe gegen kois*

ich hab noch mal neue bilder gemacht. einen großen unterschied sieht man an den stören nicht. der eine hat weiße ränder an den floßen und einen spitzen kopf. daran kann man sie unterscheiden.

einmal der mit den weißen rändern und dem spitzen kopf.




und der ohne ränder und einem ründlichen kopf.




nur leider fahre ich morgen für 10 tage in den urlaub so das ich nur noch heute abend und nächste woche sonntag wieder hier im forum sein kann.

würde aber gerne tauschen.


----------



## Martina und Uwe (5. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  störe gegen kois*

Hallo,
wir tauschen,gegen 2-3 Kois,ca 20 cm.Wenn es in Ordnung geht bitte noch einmal melden.Kommen dann in 10 Tagen vorbei.
Gruß Martina und Uwe


----------



## jay (5. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  störe gegen kois*

ok. mein vater hat gerade gesagt das er 3 kois mindestens dafür haben möchte in der größe. 

dann haben wir nur das problem  das wir erst sonntag spät nachmittag wieder kommen und dann keine zeit mehr haben um zu tauschen also wäre es besser am 21.4 oder 22.4 weil wir da genug zeit haben. und noch das problem das wir keine transportbehälter oder große stabile tüten haben für die störe. 

sonst würde alles gehen.


----------



## Martina und Uwe (6. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  störe gegen kois*

Hallo jay,wir kommen am 21.4. um die transportbehälter kümmere ich mich also keine sorgen machen.Brauch aber mal noch die genaue Anschrift.Schick sie mir bitte per email.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## jay (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  störe gegen kois*

ich möchte mal gerne wissen wie viel die beiden störe eigentlich wert sind. weiß das vielleicht jemand? wäre sehr nett. 

martina und uwe sind ja heute nicht vorbei gekommen wie sie es gesagt haben und deshalb möchte ich die störe jetzt wo anders los werden.

würde mich über eine antwort freuen.

mfg fabian


----------



## jay (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW:  störe gegen kois*

Es braucht doch keiner mehr antworten da ich soeben eine nachricht von martina und uwe bekommen habe und der tausch doch noch aktuell ist.


----------

